# Most noble instrument (and not)



## sloth (Jul 12, 2013)

Becca said:


> Portamento said:
> 
> 
> > The cello and timpani tie for noblest (with runners-up to the bassoon and French horn). The 'most absurd' - I will have to give that title to the _English_ horn.
> ...


or maybe from the French "anglé" in the sense of "bent at an angle"


----------

